# Hardver es mindenfele



## Melitta (2005 December 28)

*Képek és információk az R580-ról*

Egy hongkongi weboldal több fotót tett közzé a kanadaiak állítólagos új nagyágyújáról.



Kezdetben három típussal indít a kanadai ATI Technologies csúcskategóriás R580 kódjelű GPU-jára épülő X1900-as család, melyet állítólag január 24-én fog bejelenteni a gyártó – áll a hongkongi_ HKEPC_ weboldalon, ahol ma több kép is megjelent az állítólagos csúcsmodellről, illetve magáról a GPU-ról.





Forrás: HKEPC​A weboldalon megjelent spekulációk szerint a három kezdeti modell az X1900 XTX, XT és a CrossFire változat lesz, melyek közül a legelső, X1900 XTX típusjelzésű családtag lesz várhatóan a leggyorsabb 650 MHz-es GPU és 1,55 GHz-es órajelekkel. Az új csúcsmodell – ahogyan tegnapi hírünkben is említettük – vélhetőleg 48 pixel shader processzort és 8 vertexfeldolgozó egységet tartalmaz majd.




Forrás: HKEPC ​Gyártóhoz közel álló források ugyanakkor hangsúlyozzák, hogy a végleges műszaki specifikációk még nem alakultak ki teljesen, mint ahogy a bejelentés dátuma is változhat a szállítás függvényében. Mint különböző beszámolókból kiderült, az ATI ezúttal nem kíván ugyanabba a hibába esni, mint az R520 debütálása esetén, azaz a termékbejelentéssel egy időben már világszerte elérhetővé kívánja tenni az új kártyákat.

Prohardver.hu


----------



## uszy (2006 December 13)

Most már van Nvidia 8800 brutálsebességű, directx10-es videókártya. Igencsak meggyőző teljesítménnyel. Az ATI-nak rá kell hajtani.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

Az a GPU az nem CPU akart lenni?Central Processing Unit.Csak erdeklodom.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2006 December 13)

Amigo írta:


> Az a GPU az nem CPU akart lenni?Central Processing Unit.Csak erdeklodom.


Nem.
Grafikus Processzor Egység (ami általában sokkal összetettebb, mint a CPU).
De szerintem itt az a lényeg, hogy lesz-e hozzá megfelelő driver , mert ahogy hallottam amihez van direct 10-es, az nem megy Vista (új Windows) alatt, a Vista meg még nem szereti a directx10-t.
De azt is rebesgetik, hogy vége az AGP korszaknak (ez az slot / csatlakozó/ ahová a videó kártyádat teszed). Régen volt az ISA, EISA, VESA LB, aztán a PCI. 
Mire összehozol magadnak egy valamire való konfigurációt, kezdheted előlről...


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Nem.
> Grafikus Processzor Egység (ami általában sokkal összetettebb, mint a CPU).
> De szerintem itt az a lényeg, hogy lesz-e hozzá megfelelő driver , mert ahogy hallottam amihez van direct 10-es, az nem megy Vista (új Windows) alatt, a Vista meg még nem szereti a directx10-t.
> De azt is rebesgetik, hogy vége az AGP korszaknak (ez az slot / csatlakozó/ ahová a videó kártyádat teszed). Régen volt az ISA, EISA, VESA LB, aztán a PCI.
> Mire összehozol magadnak egy valamire való konfigurációt, kezdheted előlről...


Koszi az utmutatast.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2006 December 13)

Örülök, ha valamit segíthettem.
Egyébként szerintem a PC lassan olyan lesz mint az autó.
Anno megvetted és bütykölgetted tuningoltad.
Ma már az egyszerűbb autókat is csak számítógépes padon, szervízben lehet állítani.
A PC is az XT AT 2/3/486 korszakban olyan volt, hogy mindíg tudtál valamit hozzátoldani (már ha volt rá pénzed).
Most meg komplett modulokat kell kidobni, mert lejárt a kora (pl floppy.)
De ha valami spécit alkarsz (pl spyware védelem), vidd szervízbe.


----------



## Laca_Sniper (2007 Január 3)

Hát igen, manapság szinte csak úgy fejleszthető gép, ha teljesen lecseréli az ember, mert egy új eszközhöz szinte mindent cserélhetünk... 
Persze megjegyzendő dolog, hogy manapság már töredék összegekért vehetünk "megfelelő" gépet, mint pl. 5-6 éve!!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Január 9)

Laca_Sniper írta:


> Hát igen, manapság szinte csak úgy fejleszthető gép, ha teljesen lecseréli az ember, mert egy új eszközhöz szinte mindent cserélhetünk...
> Persze megjegyzendő dolog, hogy manapság már töredék összegekért vehetünk "megfelelő" gépet, mint pl. 5-6 éve!!!


Én úgy tapasztaltam, hogy a kor színvonalához illeszkedő gép mindíg legalább 150 000 Ft-ba került.
Az viszont igaz, hogy egy 5-6 évvel ezelőtti gép most az eredeti ár töredékébe kerül és ha nem játékra, vagy CAD programokhoz használod, akkor megfelel, persze nem a Vista-t kell rá feltenni.


----------



## derive (2007 Február 28)

Ez itt nem a reklám helye, de azért közlöm hogy van olyan gépem ami mostanság kezd csak kicsi lenni nekem, pedig 92-ben gyártották 
Egy SGI Indy 
'92-ben alapfelszereltség volt a 17"-es nagyfelbontású szines monitor, webkamera, video ki-be menet, hang ki-be, 3d szemüveg, stb. stb. ja és 512 Mbyte-ig lehetett bele RAM-ot pakolni. Pici, zöldeskék, imádnivaló )
Csak gondolom ha rögtön 92-ben akartam volna megvenni, pár évig nem kellett volna ennem utána meg ilyesmik..

A cég mostani munkaállomásaiban pl. 4 processzor van 

Szóval van azért amit nem kell évente cserélni, csak az nem a hagyományos olcsó PC ....


----------



## jojo007 (2007 Április 15)

Sajnos a PC ipar arról híres manapság, hogy kicsi a teljesítmény fejlesztés, 
de új a slot, vagy új a csatlakozó amivel menni tud.
Lehet beletenni a pénzt!


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Április 19)

Ha valakit mélyebben is érdekel a téma, javaslom kedvenc IT fórumomat.
http://forum.hwsw.hu


----------



## gabor67 (2007 Április 22)

*Helyi lemez*

Hogyan tudnám a ketté osztott meghajtómat újra egyesíteni?


----------



## dzso80 (2007 Április 23)

Ha nincs rajta adat, egyszerűen egy xp telepítőlemezzel, mintha xp-t akarnál rá rakni, helyezd be a lemezt, ha nincs beállítva állítsd be a biost hogy cd-ről bootoljon(először, vagy legalábbis hamarabb mint a merevlemezről), csak olvasd miket ír ki, elég egyértelműen leírták, először töröld a meglévő partíciókat majd hozz létre egy újat aminek mérete a vinyó mérete.., majd formázd, és van egy üres egybefüggő vinyód

Ha van rajta adat: Ajánlom a PowerQuest PartitionMagic 8.0 programot, szedd le valami warez oldalról (bár lehet van próbaverziója de a teljes a legjobb.) ezt már nem vágom annyira de szerintem a 2. partíciót ekkor is egészségesebb leüríteni, én mindig szigorúan csak csont üres vinyóval játszottam ilyet,( vagy előtte kiírtam az összes cumót és a particionálással tettem üressé), nem vagyok benne biztos, de asszem ez a progi össze tudja kapcsolni a két partíciót, megjeleníti vizuálisan is így jobban láthatod hogy van darabolva, menyire van tele, de itt nem tom a pontos menetét az egyesítésnek (lehet van egyesítés is, de ha nincs akkor először törölni kell a 2.-at majd aztán variálni hozzá az elsőhöz az üres részt)


----------



## pet.pet (2007 Április 23)

W98 telepitőből az fdisk.exe paranccsal tudod particionálni. A menete kb. ugyanaz, mint fent.


----------



## villanto (2007 Április 23)

A megoldás: *Partition Magic v8.05*
Partícionálás magasfokon, egyszerűen. Partícionálás elvégezhető működő OP rendszer alatt károsodás nélkül. Partícók összevonhatók működő OP rendszer alatt károsodás nélkül. A feladatok megértéséhez, elvégzéséhez angol tudás szükséges (tutorial a symantec portálon). Csak feltételezem, hogy van róla magyar tutorial, ebben is segíthet a google.


----------



## gabor67 (2007 Április 26)

Köszönöm a tanácsaitokat, remélem sikerül összehozni. Én a gépet használni tudom de többihez nem nagyon értek.


----------



## MadGhost (2007 Május 5)

Némi segítség számítógépezéshez: http://www.panter.uw.hu
Igény esetén az adott témában új cikkeket is megírok, felrakok amennyiben a tudásom kiterjed a témakörre.


----------



## gabor67 (2007 Május 6)

Várok még további részletes javaslatokat.


----------



## prokop (2007 Május 6)

*ennel reszletesebben nem fogja senki elmondani neked*

ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/engli...ic_8/manuals/norton_partitionmagic_8Quick.pdf

vagy megis:
ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/engli...npmagic_8/manuals/norton_partitionmagic_8.pdf


----------



## lejo (2007 Július 22)

*Erős számítógépek, de mire akarjuk használni...?*

Nagyteljesítményű számítógépre játékhoz, vagy képfeldolgozó munkára van szüksége az átlagos felhasználónak. Szövegszerkesztésre szinte bármilyen számítógép jó. Az internet használat sem igényel különleges erőforrásokat...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Július 22)

lejo írta:


> .... Az internet használat sem igényel különleges erőforrásokat...


Nono. Ha egyszerre megnyitsz 10-12 oldalt, pláne, ha van rajta videó....


----------



## alex1973 (2007 November 26)

*Barkács router!*

Az *ASUS WL-500GP* kábelnet/ADSL router, mely tartalmaz egy 4 portos, 10/100 Mbps switch-et, 54 Mbps sebességű vezeték nélküli access pointot (hálózati hozzáférési pont) és nyomtatószervert is, mind párhuzamos, mind USB portos nyomtatóhoz. Az USB portra kapcsolt külső merevlemezre vagy USB memóriára a routerhez adott szoftverben beállított letöltések menthetők, akkor is, ha a számítógép ki van kapcsolva. A készülék UTP/STP Cat5 vagy jobb kábelezéssel használható.

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=12&l2=43&l3=0&l4=0&model=1121&modelmenu=1

De ha valakinek ilyen lenne itt egypár link:
http://viktike.serveftp.net/index_files/wiki/doku.php
http://wl500g.info/showthread.php?t=10041
http://www.freeweb.hu/seaky77/sctcs/forum/index.php
http://oleg.wl500g.info/
http://prohardver.hu/tema/asus_wl500g_premium/

Ha linux guru vagy szuper.
Egyébként meg drága mulatság.

Sok sikert!


----------



## schramjanko (2007 December 2)

lejo írta:


> Nagyteljesítményű számítógépre játékhoz, vagy képfeldolgozó munkára van szüksége az átlagos felhasználónak. Szövegszerkesztésre szinte bármilyen számítógép jó. Az internet használat sem igényel különleges erőforrásokat...





Én már évek óta ,,visszafelé" fejlesztek. Notebookjaim voltak 15", 12" és most egy picike 9"-es. Ez az első igazán hordozható gépem. Teljesítményben el marad a nagyobbaktól, de nekem fontosabb, hogy az utazásokkor is tudjam kényelmesen vinni mindenfelé.


----------



## pho3nix (2007 December 9)

dzso80 nagyon jól leírta, mielőtt nekilátnál olvassad el, hogy mit-hogy kell csinálni a programban. Nehogy a Next,next,next-nek puff legyen a vége. :S


----------



## zolcsika (2008 Március 22)

*Hasznos Pc Programok!*

Néhány hasznos progi!

USABLE! HASZNOS PROGRAMOK!

http://data.hu/get/110202/Wise_Registry_Cleaner.zip.html

http://data.hu/get/61971/Audacity_1.3_Beta.zip.html

http://data.hu/get/61978/SetupDVDDecrypter_3.5.4.0.exe.html

http://data.hu/get/61975/spybotsd14.exe.html

http://data.hu/get/61973/antivir_workstation_win7u_en_h.exe.html

http://data.hu/get/61968/vixybeta_install.exe.html

http://data.hu/get/61965/ACDSee32.zip.html

http://data.hu/get/61962/SlideSetup-30585.exe.html

http://data.hu/get/61967/picasa2-setup-1884.exe.html

http://data.hu/get/61958/Firefox_Setup_2.0.exe.html


----------



## zolcsika (2008 Március 23)

*Hanos programok*

 Még néhány hasznos progi! Az alábbi linkekről letölthető:
http://data.hu/get/61974/PPVIEWER.EXE.html

http://data.hu/get/61976/GoogleEarth.exe.html

http://data.hu/get/61959/install_flash_player.exe.html

http://data.hu/get/61961/Notepad2.zip.html

http://data.hu/get/61960/PureVoice_2_4_0c.exe.html


----------



## derive (2008 Március 26)

Azért tegyük csak hozzá hogy a beépített nyomtatószerver nem ér annyit mint egy "rendes" JetDirect, sok ismerősöm járt úgy hogy ja, nem ismerte fel a nyomtatóját a cucc.... nem mintha ez lenne a lényegi eleme a konfigurációnak, de nem árt tudni.

Hmmm USB-s külső lemez... tehát vegyél hozzá disk-et, meg egy külső USB keretet is ?



alex1973 írta:


> *Barkács router!*
> 
> Az *ASUS WL-500GP* kábelnet/ADSL router, mely tartalmaz egy 4 portos, 10/100 Mbps switch-et, 54 Mbps sebességű vezeték nélküli access pointot (hálózati hozzáférési pont) és nyomtatószervert is, mind párhuzamos, mind USB portos nyomtatóhoz. Az USB portra kapcsolt külső merevlemezre vagy USB memóriára a routerhez adott szoftverben beállított letöltések menthetők, akkor is, ha a számítógép ki van kapcsolva. A készülék UTP/STP Cat5 vagy jobb kábelezéssel használható.


----------



## zolcsika (2008 Március 29)

*Néhány biztonsági program*

 Az alábbi linkeken néhány jó biztonsági programot találhattök:

http://data.hu/get/166119/SpywareTerminator.exe.html

http://data.hu/get/166149/VALESCO_2Regclean.zip.html


http://data.hu/get/166153/aawsepersonal.exe.html


----------



## angeldust (2008 Július 17)

Én meg csak annyit tennék még hozzá a teljesség igénye nélkül, hogy a *Partition Magic-*el is akadhatnak gondok. Én is jártam úgy, hogy ugrott az adat (D) partícióm és törölte a fejlécét, aminek új partíció létrehozása, majd formázás lett az eredménye. Aztán lehet kapkodni adatvisszaállító progik után... (pl.: Runtime.GetDataBack) Szóval az igazán fontos adatokat előtte ARCHIVÁLNI!!!


----------



## amcsi (2008 Szeptember 8)

dzso80 írta:


> Ha van rajta adat: Ajánlom a PowerQuest PartitionMagic 8.0 programot, szedd le valami warez oldalról (bár lehet van próbaverziója de a teljes a legjobb.)



Hehe, a próbaverzió olyan, hogy megadsz parancsokat, hogy mit akarsz csinálni a winyókkal, és amikor megnyomnád a végrehajtás gombot, kiírja, hogy a végrehajtáshoz vedd meg a teljes verziót


----------



## zoli232 (2008 Október 14)

Kérdés:
Hogyan lehet ingyenesen letölteni a warez oldalakról?


----------



## Linux02 (2008 December 20)

zoli232 írta:


> Kérdés:
> Hogyan lehet ingyenesen letölteni a warez oldalakról?



Ez jó kérdés, csak rossz helyen!


----------



## belacet (2009 Január 22)

Van egy kis problémám, a merevlemezen a rendszer partició telitődött, de a másik partición szabadítottam fel helyet, hogy tudnám a szabad helyet áthelyezni a rendszer particióra?


----------



## Smicii (2009 Január 22)

belacet írta:


> Van egy kis problémám, a merevlemezen a rendszer partició telitődött, de a másik partición szabadítottam fel helyet, hogy tudnám a szabad helyet áthelyezni a rendszer particióra?


 
Először is kevés az információ. Milyen oprációs rendszert használsz?


----------



## belacet (2009 Január 23)

Smiciinek!
Windows 2003


----------



## belacet (2009 Január 23)

Vagyis van egy 80 GB-os merevlemezem, amely háromba van osztva : a C = 10 GB., D= 35 GB, E= 35 GB. . A D partición felszabadítottam 15 GB. és azt szeretném áthelyezni a C particióra , amelyen csak a rendszer, driverek, és más szofterek futnak. a többit inkább tárolásra használom vagyis a D és E particiókat.


----------



## Smicii (2009 Január 23)

Keress rá a neten a Hiren's CD-re. Most elvileg 9.6-nál jár. Írd ki lemezre.
Csinálj teljes ellenőrzést és töredezettségmentesítést a C és D lemezeken.
Utána bootolj be a Hirenről és az Acronic-kal, vagy a Partition Magic-kel megteheted, amit szeretnél.
Közben ne legyen áramszünet, mert az szívás.


----------



## Zsolti-ka (2009 Január 25)

Smicii írta:


> Keress rá a neten a Hiren's CD-re. Most elvileg 9.6-nál jár. Írd ki lemezre.
> Csinálj teljes ellenőrzést és töredezettségmentesítést a C és D lemezeken.
> Utána bootolj be a Hirenről és az Acronic-kal, vagy a Partition Magic-kel megteheted, amit szeretnél.
> Közben ne legyen áramszünet, mert az szívás.



Igen, ez a legegyszerűbb megoldás és a Partition Magic-kel simán megoldható. Nekem is pont ez jutott eszembe mikor olvastam


----------



## belacet (2009 Január 26)

*Nem értem!*

Kösz a segítséget, de nem minden tiszta előttem. A Hiren'st írjam CD-re és majd onnan bootoljak? Az Acronist telepítsem fel a gépre és majd a Hirens bootolás után onnan tudom használni? 
"Csinálj teljes ellenőrzést és *töredezettségmentesítést* a C és D lemezeken." vagyis mit csináljak az ellenérzés után, ezt a szót nem értem, ha segítenétek megköszönném, de ha esetleg leírnétok lépésenként az angol megfelelőjével ,mivel ezek a progamok angolul vannak az még jobb lenne!
Bocs hogy ilyen sok gondot okozok nektek, de mivel még a koromnál fogva sem tanulhattam a számítógép nyelvezetet így a magántanálmányaim eléggé hézagosak, amit innen-onnan ellestem ,utánna néztem a netten , vagy úgy mint tőletek , megtanultam , de érdekel és próbálkozom.Mégegyszer kösz a segítséget és a türelmeteket.


----------



## Smicii (2009 Január 26)

Belemész a sajátgépbe (My Computerre két bal klikk)
Ott a rendszerpartíción (általában a C) jobb klikk és a menüben tulajdonságok (propertiesre) bal klikk)
A feljövö ablakon eszközök fül (tools) és ott ellenőrzés (verify?) és pipáld ki mindkét kockát és ok. Kiírja, hogy nem fér hozzá, újraindítás kell hozzá (Ezt fejből le nem fordítom pontos angolra), azt simán okésd le.
A másik, D partíciódra szintén tedd ezt meg. Azt (lehet) újraindítás nélkül is megcsinálja. (Attól függ, fut-e róla rendszerfolyamat.)
Utána indítsd újra és hozzányúlás nélkül hagyd lefutni. (Ha induláskor nyomsz valami billentyűt átlépi)
Ha ez megvan és elindul a rendszered ismét a saját gép (My Computer) felett jobb klikk és managment-re bal klikk.
Ott disk defragmentation vagy valami hasonló menü a baloldalon.
Jobb oldalon kiválasztod a megfelelő particiót és elindítod.
Ugyanígy a másikra is.
A Hiren's CD-t pedig letöltöd és kiírod.
Ez egy bootos lemez, amin rajta van az Acronis és a Partition Magic is.
(Ma már az Acronis a jobb.)


----------



## belacet (2009 Január 26)

Kösz SMICII megpróbálom ,de ha sokáig nem jelenkezem akkor azt jelenti , hogy baj van, valamit elszúrtam,hahahahhahahhaaha,


----------



## Tony2009 (2009 Február 28)

Sziasztok !
Win XP Prof. van a gépen. Bios-ban úgy van beállítva, hogy CD-ről boot-oljon, ennek ellenére "átugorja" ezt a beállítást, és winchesterről mégis elindul a rendszer. Pedig SP2-ről ki kellen javítanom a Win. Movie Maker-ben keletkezett hibát. Kinak van ötlete, hogyan boot-oltassam mégis optikai meghajtóról ?
Kösz: Tony


----------



## nico79 (2009 Április 26)

Tony2009 írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Win XP Prof. van a gépen. Bios-ban úgy van beállítva, hogy CD-ről boot-oljon, ennek ellenére "átugorja" ezt a beállítást, és winchesterről mégis elindul a rendszer. Pedig SP2-ről ki kellen javítanom a Win. Movie Maker-ben keletkezett hibát. Kinak van ötlete, hogyan boot-oltassam mégis optikai meghajtóról ?
> Kösz: Tony



Ha nincs a lemez a meghajtóban akkor nem fog onnan bootolni.
Viszont csak akkor fog lemezről indulni ha arról a lemezről indítod amelyikről telepítettél.:111:
Ha tovább sem indul akkor csökkentet módban indisd a rendszert.
Vagy használj rendszer vissza állítást.Az még megszokta oldani a problémát.:99:


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Április 27)

Tony2009 írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Win XP Prof. van a gépen. Bios-ban úgy van beállítva, hogy CD-ről boot-oljon, ennek ellenére "átugorja" ezt a beállítást, és winchesterről mégis elindul a rendszer. Pedig SP2-ről ki kellen javítanom a Win. Movie Maker-ben keletkezett hibát. Kinak van ötlete, hogyan boot-oltassam mégis optikai meghajtóról ?
> Kösz: Tony



Milyen cd-t tettél a meghajtóba? Egy optikai meghajtó van a gépben?


----------



## zone23 (2009 Május 22)

Szerezz egy LiveCd-t vagy olyan operacios rendszert amelyik usb-rol is bootol..konnyen fog menniha nem sikerul irj es kisegitlek


----------



## szasza67 (2009 Május 23)

Milyen a Windows CD-éd? Eredeti vagy másolt? Ha másolt (persze csak otthoni archiválás céljából ), akkor lehet, hogy nem rendszerindító lemezként lett kiírva, és ezért nem tud bootolni róla a géped.


----------



## vinmi (2009 Június 14)

Én már többször próbálkoztam javítani az XP- ben (sajnos) egy idő után jelentkező hibákat, de eddig, nekem, csak az újratelepítés oldotta meg a problémákat. Javított a helyzeten az SP3 feltöltése. /Pl: szovtverbázisról letölthető/
vinmi


----------



## Wfater (2009 Június 22)

A Partition Magic a barátod és előtte archíválás!


----------



## nor2 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Hello, akik szeretnének választ kapni a kérdésre "Hogy is _működik_ a számítógép?" azoknak ajánlom a köv. könyvet. Igaz angol. Sajna valamire való magyar e-könyvet nem találtam.

Akik szeretnék jobban kihasználni a mai modern többmagos gépeket - programozói szinten - azoknak ajánlom a köv. könyvet. Sajna a mai programfejleszto cégek nem igázán törodnek a számítógép teljesítményének optimális kihasználásával.


----------



## madzsi (2009 Szeptember 14)

Csak eredeti rendszer indítólemezzel tudsz javítani! (aminek nem muszály eredetinek lenni, mindenki aki egy kicsit kunyit ehhez összetud dobni egyet)


----------



## hallerm (2009 Szeptember 19)

*Fejlődés...*



nor2 írta:


> Hello, akik szeretnének választ kapni a kérdésre "Hogy is _működik_ a számítógép?" azoknak ajánlom a köv. könyvet. Igaz angol. Sajna valamire való magyar e-könyvet nem találtam.
> 
> Akik szeretnék jobban kihasználni a mai modern többmagos gépeket - programozói szinten - azoknak ajánlom a köv. könyvet. Sajna a mai programfejleszto cégek nem igázán törodnek a számítógép teljesítményének optimális kihasználásával.



Sajnos egyszerűen néhány felhasználástól eltekintve nem is kell már a fejlesztőknek azzal foglalkozni, hogy optimálisan kihasználják az erőforrásokat, hiszen egy átlag gépet sem tud már egy átlagfelhasználó igazán kihasználni. Ezért van az, hogy ma egy egyszerű szövegszerkesztőt valósítanak meg olyan erőforrásigénnyel mint régebben egy egész rendszert


----------



## peter.perjesi (2010 Január 20)

vagy skydrive-ot kell hasznalni 
25 giga ingyen tarhely


----------



## togateam (2013 Április 23)

Hihi ezek évek óta megszűntek 
Bármelyik cpu-ba integrált vga agyon veri ezeket a méregdrága kártyákat


----------



## Meshi (2018 Szeptember 9)

Üdvözletem! Sajnos az egyik kedvenc fotó programom, a Nik collection, fizetős lett- Én meg nemrég egy nagy tisztítás után, letöröltem a gépemről. Meg van valakinek? és megosztaná velem?


----------



## Pandora's Box (2018 Szeptember 9)

Nik Collection 2018
[HIDE]https://rapidgator.net/file/a98b839e746ead8573b4bf337b8123a1/Nik.Collection.2018.by.DxO.1.2.15.rar.html[/HIDE]


----------



## Timocka (2020 Február 11)

Sziasztok! A gépeltan programot keresem, de már nincs fent sehol a neten. Megvan valakinek és el tudná küldeni nekem? Előre is köszönöm


----------

